# Spectacled Cobra



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Najee, pakistani spectacled cobra. I can't let Brian have all the fun posting.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

is that your snake?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

That snake looks badass


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> is that your snake?
> [snapback]971878[/snapback]​


All the pictures I post are either animals I own currently or are the specific animals I owned in the past. That snake isn't mine anymore but I know who has it and have the option of getting it back if I decide to get back into reptiles. Right now I'm concentrating on other things.


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow!!! What an awesome looking snake!!! Most excellent!!!









You have some some gooduns


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool pic


----------

